# Accuracy Improved



## O_salt (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi, I did some custom work on my P99AS.

I cut 4 coils off my striker spring, I tapered the split plastic retention inserts and filed and polished the transition from round to square under the spring, on the sriker.

I was looking to improve the trigger on my pistol.

When I reassembled the pistol I was disappointed in the lack of improvement on the trigger pull. The pull was a little smother, but still took the same pull to fire the gun.

I have always been a little disappointed with accuracy of my P99. The first shot always hit what I was aiming at, follow up shots did not group as niece as I would like.

When I test fired the P99 after working on the striker, I was pleasantly surprised the gun was more accurate! I fired about 50 rounds at both 21' and 30', all shoots in the black or center 3". This was not possible before I worked on the striker.

What improved the accuracy?

The trigger pull is smother, but it still takes the same energy to pull.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you are talking about only a few trips to the range I would say you are improving and not the gun. Be careful what all you modify as you may turn it into a paper weight. Good luck.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree with Baldy. There's little chance that modifying the striker spring would affect the gun's mechanical accuracy. I say you're getting better with your gun.


----------



## O_salt (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi, I shoot a couple times a week, targets on one day then double elimination plates on the other.

I have good days and some bad. My primary gun is a Springfield 1911 9mm Loaded with some custom shop work done to it. Trigger job, extended mag release and mag well. This is my primary range gun. This is a tack driver, at 30 feet I am punching the center of the target out.

Because of the trigger on the P99AS, I had been using it only for home defense with just some range time to stay proficient with it. I was probably shooting it about every couple of weeks.

I am pretty convinced that the improved accuracy is do to the improved trigger action, smoother than before I did the work. 

I went to the range today and saw the same results as I did earlier in the week. I am please with the improvement and glad I cleaned up the trigger. I am surprised that the little improvement in feel improved my ability to get a better trigger pull.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Is it a new gun? The trigger on the A/S gets smoother over time. It smooths out at around 500 rounds - however, with continued use, it does seem to get a bit lighter over time.

I find the SA pull on the A/S to be just fine. Most people complain about the QA pull. I wouldn't mess with my A/S - but that's me. I've seen people mess with the striker spring on the QAs with varied reults.

Make sure U order another stock A/S striker spring from Walther USA so U can put things back if need be. Sometimes, after U cut a spring and use it for a little while, U can start to get failure to fire issues. They don't always come up right away.


----------



## O_salt (Jan 10, 2007)

No, it is not a new gun, I bought it use about a year ago. I do have the spare spring sitting in the range bag.

Steve


----------

